# Is it safe to run my fridge, by back feed or transfer switch?



## alex (Sep 8, 2012)

To start off in my kitchen I have a brick flooring so its very uneven. I have cabinets all built around the fridge. The plug for the fridge is on the back wall in the back of the fridge. Anyway it would be a real pain to pull the fridge out you can do it but you have to put rubber mats on the brick floor to pull it out. SO what I am really asking here is instead of all the hassle of pulling the fridge out,, would I be able to turn my kitchen breaker off(the breaker the fridge runs on) then make a male to male plug and plug it into the generator then plug the other end into another outlet in my kitchen, SO in other words can I back feed through the kitchen then like that it would keep my fridge on(Ill keep the breaker off so it dont back feed through out the whole house)..
MY OTHER IDEA IS:
Or would it be better to wire this furnace transfer switch( Reliance Furnace Transfer Switch — Single Circuit | Transfer Switches| Northern Tool + Equipment ) directly to the outlet that the fridge is plugged in to. (And mount the tranfer switch in one of the cabinets) and when the power goes out plug a standard extension cord to the transfer box and switch the transfer switch from 'line' to 'gen'????? Please reply asap


----------



## QuickRick (Sep 14, 2012)

*refrig question*

Alex, 

I'm doing the same exact thing and the answer is yes! It really doesn't matter where the power comes from destined to the main's bus bars just that they are hot. 

I am going to send my watts backwards from my detached garage to the main panel inside. I want to be assured that the main breaker power is isolated from the incoming wires. (a transfer switch or secured main breaker as you mentioned) In this way you will not electrocute the lineman with your gen set. 

QR

p.s. it is a big drag to pull the refigerator out to hook it up, and too, the power cord routing through the window gets old as well, no?


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

I know the post is getting old but please, use a transfer panel or an interlock equipped breaker panel. Do NOT back feed.

Interlocks are available from many circuit breaker panel manufacturers OR there are generic ones available. They make it impossible to accidentally hook up a generator while the main is on. You can then use ANY circuit in your house safely.

To do it right you need an "inlet" on the house, not a suicide (back feed) cord.


----------

